# I am not only a gun nut......but a photographer



## GlockGirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a bow hunter, I am a member of an events team for a company based in The Netherlands too where I will travel to countries and give seminars and workshops all about the art of bow hunting. Furthermore I am also a keen photographer. I have been raised in a small town, I´m a country girl and I absolutely love the outdoors. I have some lovely fond memories of my time living in the US too.

I´d like to share some of my other passion with all of you..




























Next i´ll take you to my home country of Scotland.

Just some of the beautiful beaches, could pass for a tropical island, if only the summers were what they once were :smt017



















Some photos of where I live now in the Málaga province of Andalucía, Spain near the Costal del Sol.










Some more of where I live now



















A very antique door from the "old town" dates back to the Moroccan occupation of Andalucía










Collared dove by our patio










Ruined farmhouse



















Views of the old town looking onto the mountains










Orange groves, seeing trees like this in the town is not uncommon you can pick and eat them. All sorts of tropical fruits are grown here due to the excellent climate.










Avocados










A very beautiful eucalyptus tree down by the river










Typical traditional homes in the town










:smt039


----------



## GlockGirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Some more

Small red stag in the Scottish Highlands



















My home region










Mallorca, Spain





































Ronda, Andalucía


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful pics................the rabbit doesn't look too happy:smt088


----------



## GlockGirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Made a great stew :smt083


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Great pictures.

By the way, is the rabbit okay? :watching:


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

very beautiful pictures!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Absolutely amazing !! Thank you for sharing your photos. Reminds me of some of the places I visited while in the military. I especially loved Spain and Morocco. Have you climbed "The Rock"? Pesky monkees, but worth it. Your home is beautiful. I'm very jealous. I'm planning a trip to Scotland this summer to open my cask at the Bruichladdich distillery. She is 20 years old and ready for bottling !! I'm sure you have many more photos, please post them. Your skills with the bow are most impressive, I would love some rabbit stew. Partook of many rabbits while stationed in Texas and Oklahoma, but took mine with a rifle.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

GREAT photos of some absolutely beautiful scenery!

I stopped-over in Spain, many years ago. The USAF plane I was on landed, we got off, they refueled, we got back on, we left. 
Not much of a visit. I believe it was Torrejon Air Base, near Madrid.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GlockGirl (Feb 16, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> Absolutely amazing !! Thank you for sharing your photos. Reminds me of some of the places I visited while in the military. I especially loved Spain and Morocco. Have you climbed "The Rock"? Pesky monkees, but worth it. Your home is beautiful. I'm very jealous. I'm planning a trip to Scotland this summer to open my cask at the Bruichladdich distillery. She is 20 years old and ready for bottling !! I'm sure you have many more photos, please post them. Your skills with the bow are most impressive, I would love some rabbit stew. Partook of many rabbits while stationed in Texas and Oklahoma, but took mine with a rifle.


Hi there, Gibraltar is actually a UK territory so not Spain though it is 2 hours by car from us. I've never visited but my mother has been and told me it was like Scotland only with a Mediterranean climate ha ha.

I a, sure you will enjoy your trip to my home country, it is one if the most beautiful places in the world, so diverse, lots of history, culture, sights, great food and friendly locals 



> GREAT photos of some absolutely beautiful scenery!
> 
> I stopped-over in Spain, many years ago. The USAF plane I was on landed, we got off, they refueled, we got back on, we left.
> Not much of a visit. I believe it was Torrejon Air Base, near Madrid.
> ...


Not really much to see in the interior (middle of Spain) it can be barren and arid, nothing like here though Madrid does look nice to visit


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That's true. You don't think of it as a UK territory.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

GlockGirl said:


> Made a great stew :smt083


We just had rabbit on Monday...given ours was taken with a .22 at 50 yards not an arrow but it still tasted great.

I love your pictures.

I am also a bit of a shutter junkie and wish I had the time to put into it but with two jobs and two kids....not much time for too many hobbies.

My husband has a bow, he used to hunt with it. I want him to get 'back into it' but he hasn't even used it in so long it is 'out of service'. I would also like to learn.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

No animals were injured in the making of that image!


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

Ladies, if you will check my Facebook page-photos, you will see what I do with the lens and shutter! I bet the three of us could make beautiful photos together! 







Facebook Tom Henderson, look under photos!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

While serving in the US armed forces, I spent the better part of three years stationed in Europe. My unit trained with other European forces regularly, so we got to travel extensively and see the real backsides of various countries in all their glory. At last count, I recall visiting in excess of 15 countries. 

When I enlisted way back in 1974, being stationed in Europe was guaranteed......as long as you passed all the military training that you signed-up for. If you failed just one portion of your training, all bets were off and Uncle Sam could send you where ever he felt was best. Your MOS (Military Occupational Skill) could also be changed. 

Knowing that was enough for me to be sure that I did what was expected of me and to do so successfully. No way in hell did I want to spend my enlistment in the USA.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic photos.... Hope to see more of your work........


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovely photos.


----------

